# little-bit-stretched tire size for 17x9.5 and 17x10.5?



## nunzo319 (Oct 6, 2002)

i want to have just a little bit of stretch, nothing too extreme because the roads = the suck around here
i'm looking at continential contisportcontact 1 and 2's, toyo proxes 4 and ti-s


----------



## nunzo319 (Oct 6, 2002)

*Re: little-bit-stretched tire size for 17x9.5 and 17x10.5? (nunzo319)*

bump


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: little-bit-stretched tire size for 17x9.5 and 17x10.5? (nunzo319)*

id run a 235/40 and a 245/40


----------



## nunzo319 (Oct 6, 2002)

*Re: little-bit-stretched tire size for 17x9.5 and 17x10.5? (Holla_GTI)*

now does anyone have a pic of what that would look like?


----------



## big bentley (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: little-bit-stretched tire size for 17x9.5 and 17x10.5? (nunzo319)*

hmmm.... im thinking 225/35 & 235/40


----------



## Ungarisch (Jan 15, 2002)

ummmm, yeah, sizes like that will require quite a bit of stretching. The only way you can fit 9.5 in front is with 235/45 ET32 and maybe 255/40 with et 40 for rear


----------



## nunzo319 (Oct 6, 2002)

*Re: (Corrado2Passat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corrado2Passat* »_ummmm, yeah, sizes like that will require quite a bit of stretching. The only way you can fit 9.5 in front is with 235/45 ET32 and maybe 255/40 with et 40 for rear

if they fit at all, i'm looking at hte rear tubs and they are huge, dont know if theyll clear the suspension


----------

